
The Contradiction That Is Ayn Rand - jimsojim
http://www.petemccormack.com/blog/?p=6711
======
dmfdmf
FYI, non-contradiction is not uniquely Rand's idea and is the _metaphysical_
principle behind Aristotelian logic. Don't throw out the baby with the bath
water in your hatred of Ayn Rand.

